
German Professor Apologises for 'Rape Problem' Email to Indian Student - option_greek
http://www.huffingtonpost.in/2015/03/09/leipzig-university-apolog_n_6829270.html
======
nindalf
What I find unusual is that the professor told the student the exact reason
she was rejecting him. I would have imagined that many people hold such biases
in their minds but generally brush applicants off with "you don't meet our
needs" or "we're currently full now". After her apology, she did change her
statement to "currently full", but I'm surprised she didn't use that in the
first place.

~~~
czardoz
I guess the email was supposed to be a way of "raising awareness" about the
issue.

~~~
stefantalpalaru
Denying access to education to Indian males because they are rapists is a way
to "raise awareness"? Maybe in the same sense that requiring jews to wear
yellow stars in 1939 Germany because they were a dangerous subhuman race was a
way to raise awareness?

I never really understood the banality of evil, but listening to people coming
up with benign excuses for what I perceive as blatant abuse I'm beginning to
get it.

~~~
pekk
Indian males aren't a dangerous subhuman race and everyone knows that.

It isn't abuse if he didn't make the cut.

~~~
stefantalpalaru
Read the professor's emails in the article.

------
stefantalpalaru
And that's what you get when you place diversity above merit: incompetent
people getting jobs they don't deserve - and are not prepared for - just
because they are female.

For the record, India has approx. 2 rapes reported per 100000 people, while
the US has 28.6 and Germany 9.

~~~
sls
You can't believe the reporting rate is the same.

~~~
nindalf
Its not the same, but how much more do you think it is? 5x? 10x? Even if it is
20x, its still comparable to Germany and the US (40 vs 30). Certainly not to
an extent that you can indict 600 million people as rapists, as this professor
did.

